
A mother paid South Carolina prison gangs thousands to keep her son alive - gscott
https://www.postandcourier.com/news/a-mother-paid-south-carolina-prison-gangs-thousands-to-keep/article_b5a55e52-427c-11e8-9774-4fa603e7e5e2.html
======
Mononokay
> Corrections spokesman Jeffrey Taillon said the inmate's transfer from a low-
> to medium-security prison was appropriate because he had been caught with
> tobacco-related contraband.

Holy shit. Over _tobacco._

